# Ohio Holland (?) Lop Needs Home



## seniorcats (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.ohare.org/

Herman is Buckeye HRS' newest rabbit needing a home. He is listed as a Holland Lop. Please take a look at Herman and all his friends available for adoption. Some of these bunnies (ie. Bonnie, Patty, Annie) have been in foster care for years and really need a forever home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

I think he looks more like a mini-lop.... but I'm not an expert.

He's really cute! I hope he gets a good home!


----------



## momofmany (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is absolutely adorable!!! I wonder, is there anyway to have this lil guy transported? Thank you.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

Definitely a Holland Lop. 

Pam


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are seriouly interested, call Kristen D. Two Buckeye rabbits have been adopted out of state. Finn, a disabled bunny, went to the West Chester, NY area. Her adoptive parents came to my house in Ohio to meet Kristen and pick up Finn. We had a big bunny party and picnic. Because of surgeries, the adoption was months in the planning. I believe they e-mailed pictures if their bunny living arrangements to Kristen in advance. One of the articles on Finn http://www.ohare.org/images/harelines/v8n1.pdf

Fiona, formerly DQ, another HRS bunny was adopted by a friend in South Carolina. Emily flewup here to make arrangements. I believe she brought her other bunny with her at the time to meet Fiona. Later, we had a bunny car pool from northeast Ohio through Virginia to get Fiona to Columbia, SC.

It's not oftenKristen recommends sending a bunny to a home with children so this guy must really be a cuddle bug. All things are possible....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Definitely a Holland Lop.
> 
> Pam


Just when I think I'm getting a clue........ I've lost it. :?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 16, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Definitely a Holland Lop.
> ...


Don't despair - I've raised Hollands for about 20 years, so should have a little bit of a clue 


His size is a good indicator (3 lbs.) He's also a tort. I'm from Ohio and a tort Mini Lop would be highly unusual, Hollands are extremely popular in Ohio. The ear also is "Hollandish", it's rolled (fault) and the crown's a little tight (I don't see many Minis with rolled ears).

Not all Hollands have the "show type" heads - I've seen many with heads like Herman's. He does have the full Holland cheeks and the eye to nose distance is shorter than a Mini. He just lacks width between the eyes (a fault in Hollands). This is what is giving his head more of a Mini appearance.

Pam


----------



## momofmany (Jan 16, 2008)

*pamnock wrote:*


> His size is a good indicator (3 lbs.) He's also a tort.
> 
> Pam


Our 3 bunnies are Holland Lops. My Vinny & my daughter's Precious are this Tort color and are just beautiful.

I'm not into showing bunnies, so I wouldn't know what the certain traits are, but I just think Herman is *ADORABLE*! How can you not "melt" when you look at his face?!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Not all Hollands have the "show type" heads - I've seen many with heads like Herman's. He does have the full Holland cheeks and the eye to nose distance is shorter than a Mini. He just lacks width between the eyes (a fault in Hollands). This is what is giving his head more of a Mini appearance.
> 
> Pam



That's where I look - the head. His looked more like a mini to me. Interesting points to look at tho. I'll have to do some practice with that LOL! 

Thanks!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG - Kitty Kat really caught my eye. She has one white paw and look at her gorgeous coloring.

:inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 16, 2008)

Sylvester is big beautiful rabbit but he can be feisty. That's my kind of rabbit.

Pumpkin is my favorite - what a sweetie.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm in love with Tinker Bell. Two words: BLUE EYES!!! :biggrin2:


----------

